# Lake Ariel Dishcloth Pattern



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Having found the pattern for this lovely dishcloth on the internet, I shared it with my mom. However after wasting entirely too much time on it, we discovered if you follow the instructions, you will never achieve the dishcloth in the picture, so I rewrote the pattern so you can:

Lake Ariel Dishcloth, version 2.3
Cast on 43 stitches.

Border:
Slipping the first stitch purl-wise with the yarn in front (Do this for the first stitch on every row.), P1, K1 across. Work 3 rows for border. Begin lace pattern.

Lace pattern:
Row 1: Slip 1st stitch, P1, K1, P across to last 3 stitches, K1, P1, K1
Row 2: Slip 1st stitch, P1, K across to last 2 stitches, P1, K1
Row 3: Repeat Row 1
Row 4: Slip 1st stitch, P1, K2, *K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1* across to last 3 stitches, K1, P1, K1

Repeat Rows 1-4, 11 times more (12 repeats in total). Repeat Rows 1-3 once. Repeat 3 border rows once, cast off in pattern.

Have fun. It took me 3 tries to get it right.

Here's the original pattern:
http://knitmama78.blogspot.com/2009/06/lake-ariel-dishcloth-free-pattern.html


----------



## knitterpants (Oct 16, 2013)

That is pretty.


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

This is very pretty and could be used for a scarf or on a blanket.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

veejayh said:


> This is very pretty and could be used for a scarf or on a blanket.


I was just thinking that! I'm not a dishcloth knitter, but I think this would make a gorgeous scarf - thanks!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

That is So Pretty. I Would like to use it for my next prayer shawl.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

That would also make a nice shawl pattern.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Very pretty!! I too use dishcloth patterns for scarfs and they always turn out nice!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty, thanks!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

I really like the look of this, we don't make these in the UK , well I never have, but I want to have a go!! What yarn should I buy, could it be a DK cotton type or I have a big bag of donated Cotton Aran to use up.
Thanks for your trouble in rewriting the pattern, no doubt I will now become addicted to dishcloth making !!


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern to this stitch. It is so pretty and I hope to use it in my knitting repertoire.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you. I will use this for my Senior knitting group. It looks so easy plus it is pretty. They can make a scarf or what ever they want to knit.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, very nice.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you for getting the pattern straight for us!


----------



## scoobyboo74 (Oct 9, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> Having found the pattern for this lovely dishcloth on the internet, I shared it with my mom. However after wasting entirely too much time on it, we discovered if you follow the instructions, you will never achieve the dishcloth in the picture, so I rewrote the pattern so you can:
> 
> Lake Ariel Dishcloth, version 2.3
> Cast on 43 stitches.
> ...


I might have a very silly question. Being new I look at these patterns and I cannot find where it tells me what size the end result should be. Am I overlooking something? I am in a SWAP where we make 12" squares and I was looking to use 12" dishcloth pattern for me to learn and swap but I don't know the measurements. 
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks so much. I vaguely recall trying this a few years ago (I like anything leafy/viney), and putting it to the side...will give it another go with your pattern!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

scoobyboo74 said:


> I might have a very silly question. Being new I look at these patterns and I cannot find where it tells me what size the end result should be. Am I overlooking something? I am in a SWAP where we make 12" squares and I was looking to use 12" dishcloth pattern for me to learn and swap but I don't know the measurements.
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!!!!


It's a dishcloth, so size is not terribly important. I used size 7 needles with worsted weight cotton and made a 9 1/2" wide by 8 1/2" long cloth inclusive of border. I belive the pattern repeat is 6 + 1, if you want to make it bigger.


----------



## Benny's moma (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for taking the time to give all of us this corrected pattern. 
I've got 2 balls of crochet cotton that held together will work up beautifully.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm inspired to make some place mats for my aunt. She has used place mats since as long as I can remember. Thank you for the link.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. It is a lovely pattern.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for share


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern (including corrections!), it can be used for so many things. Love it!

Donna K


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern (including corrections!), I may use it to make baby blanket. love the pattern.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you! This is a beautiful pattern!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

ohhhh... that's SO pretty! Thank you so much for your generous and sharing attitude. I know it's hard work to rework a pattern and have it come out right. Hats off to your genius and for "sticking with it". We all benefit!

Jan


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very pretty pattern. Thank you for printing it out for us. Another dishcloth on the way.


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

That is really pretty. I have knitted so many dish cloths since I learned how three years ago using the diagonal pattern, that this would add some excitement to the project. Also appreciate you re-writing the pattern. Hadn't thought about a scarf, but think it would look lovely. Again, Thanks. Your work is beautiful. I'm still working on good looking stitches.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

lexiemae said:


> I really like the look of this, we don't make these in the UK , well I never have, but I want to have a go!! What yarn should I buy, could it be a DK cotton type or I have a big bag of donated Cotton Aran to use up.
> Thanks for your trouble in rewriting the pattern, no doubt I will now become addicted to dishcloth making !!


Lexiemae, for a dishcloth or face cloth, cotton is best, I have found. DK makes a nice face cloth, and Aran weight, which is close to our worsted weight, is what I use for dish cloths, so either of what you have will work nicely. If you are used to using a thin cloth to wash dishes with, you may find that you like the DK weight better for dish cloths.

Tami


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

fergablu2.....thank you for taking the time to correct this pattern and share it with us....
julie


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Pretty pattern. I may use it for something other than a dishcloth. Thanks for rewriting it. I would have been very frustrated trying the original without success.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> I really like the look of this, we don't make these in the UK , well I never have, but I want to have a go!! What yarn should I buy, could it be a DK cotton type or I have a big bag of donated Cotton Aran to use up.
> Thanks for your trouble in rewriting the pattern, no doubt I will now become addicted to dishcloth making !!


Addicted is definitely the right word. Once you use a well-knitted or crocheted facecloth, you'll never go back to store-bought cloths again! This is my new go-to gift, and so far everybody loves them. One tip on crocheted face cloths, though, is to use a fairly loose pattern without too many holes. Granny stitch doesn't work well because your fingers stick through when you use it.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

One of the members of our Knitwits group has made cotton napkins , enlarging many of the washcloth patterns, each one a different pattern with the same yarn. She used I Love This Cotton. I wouldn't have thought this would work, but they are fabulous. She just throws them in the washer and dryer.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

HappySunflower said:


> That is really pretty. I have knitted so many dish cloths since I learned how three years ago using the diagonal pattern, that this would add some excitement to the project. Also appreciate you re-writing the pattern. Hadn't thought about a scarf, but think it would look lovely. Again, Thanks. Your work is beautiful. I'm still working on good looking stitches.


I love your avatar.


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much. I knitted half of the dishcloth and said this just cannot be right and I didn't know how to correct it. I was going to rip it apart but thought maybe I would try to correct it. Not so. Appreciate it.


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you so much! I am on a dishcloth knitting jag and this patternis in the queue.

I appreciate you saving me time and grief.


----------

